# Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!



## Leksche33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Hallo.

Wie schon oben beschrieben suche ich eine Kühlung, damit meine CPU und GPU einen Kühlen Kopf bewahren.

Verbaut ist ein I5-4670K und eine Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 (GV-R795WF3-3GD(rev1.0/2.0)).

Zurzeit sitzt ein Arctic Freezer 13 auf dem I5, welcher aber schon bei leichtem OC (4 GHz) die  80 °C  Marke durchbricht. 

Beim gamen drehen die Lüfter der Geafikkarte relativ schnell hoch (ca. 90 %) und die GPU hat eine Temperatur zwischen 80 - 85 °C (z.B. Assassins Creed Black Flag).
Die Lüfterkurfe der Gpu hab ich schon angepasst, hilft aber alles nichts  .

Die Lautstärke des gesamten Systems ist meinem Empfinden nach etwas zu laut. 
Das heißt: Ich suche eine Lösung um die Temperaturen, sowie die Lautstärke, zu senken.

Die letzten Tage war ich schon auf der Suche nach einer Lösung und das was dabei herausgekommen ist lautet:

CPU: 1 x NZXT Kraken X41
GPU: 1 x NZXT Kraken X41 + G10 + extra Passivkühler für Ram

Nun weiß ich nicht ob das sinnvoll ist oder ob ich eine andere Lösung bevorzugen sollte.
Ich bin offen für alles. 

Wichtig ist nur Temps und Lautstärke müssen runter, egal ob mit Luft oder Wasserkühlung.

In naher Zukunft werde ich mir noch ein neues Gehäuse besorgen. Warscheinlich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 5. 
Ahja das ganze sollte nicht mehr als 300€ kosten. 

Würde mich über eure Meinungen und Vorschläge freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jesse21 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Als Alternative zum Freezer 13 vielleicht http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html ?
und mit dem Restbudget evtl. anstatt einem neuen Kühler für die Grafikkarte vielleicht eine neue leise ?


----------



## Leksche33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.  
Welche Grafikkarte könntest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Hier ein paar empfehlungen http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-v316-001r-a1167950.html
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/evga-geforce-gtx-970-acx-2-0-04g-p4-2972-a1168428.html
unter 300.-€ 
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-r9-280x-gaming-3g-v277-053r-a1013429.html oder schau mal hier rein http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/?fs=r9+280x


----------



## Leksche33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Wäre eine R9 290 nicht besser? oder hat eine R9 280 mehr Leistung?

Was könnt ihr mir zu diesen Modellen sagen?
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/msi-r9-290-gaming-4g-v308-002r-a1054251.html
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...issipation-edition-r9-290a-edbd-a1052306.html
http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardwa...-directcu-ii-oc-90yv05f0-m0na00-a1054782.html


----------



## wooty1337 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

MSI und ASUS sind Top, die XFX soll ziemlich heiß werden und Probleme mit den Spannungswandlern machen...
Und selbstverständlich ist die 290er schneller. Ist nebenbei auch eine neuerer Chip und nicht das umgelabelte Zeug aus 2012.


----------



## azzih (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Ka was der Arctic Freezer so kann, kenne den persönlich nicht. Aber oft liegen die hohen Temperaturen beim OC nicht daran das der Lüfter schwächelt, sondern das die Vcore zu stark erhöht wurde. Gerade wenn Boards den VCore automatisch erhöhen, geben sie gerne mal viel zu viel. VCore lieber per Hand auf nen fixen Wert setzen und nur leicht erhöhen wenn du mim Takt hochgehst.

Was willst du fürn CPU Lüfter locker machen? Man kriegt ab 30€ schon vernünftige Kühler die für moderates OC gut geeignet sind.


----------



## Leksche33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Wenn ich diese Kartenehme wie oben empfohlen (http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...on-R9-290-Gaming-4G-4096-MB-GDDR5::25757.html) nehme,
dann kann ich noch ca 30 € für den Kühler ausgeben. Wenn es aber sein muss kann ich noch ein wenig drauflegen .


----------



## azzih (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-himalaya-2-84000000097-a1020143.html ->messen ob genug Platz im Gehäuse 
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-84000000106-a1081623.html
http://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-4-scmg-4000-a959487.html


----------



## Leksche33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Ich habe mich für den Alpenföhn Brocken ECO entschieden.

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe . Jetzt wird es hoffentlich bald Kühler im neuen Gehäuse 

Danke


----------



## wooty1337 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Brocken ECO die beste Wahl für eine 4670K OC ist....


----------



## Leksche33 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für CPU und GPU gesucht!*

Welchen sollte ich deiner Meinung nach nehemn? Bin für alle Informationen dankbar.


----------

